# Big Lots! Sat 5/21/11 Military discount



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For those of you Haunters with a valid military ID, BIG LOTS! is honoring you with a _10% off discount on your entire purchase_ this Saturday, 5/21. 

Details:


Just show a valid military ID when you're checking out to receive this discount.*

Big Lots thanks the men & women of all branches of service. 

*Cannot be used in combination with any other discount or coupon. Does not apply to previous transactions, the purchase of gift cards, alcohol, phone or calling cards, price hold payments and purchases, non-purchases such as rentals, deposits, charitable donations or sales taxes. Value is forfeited if item is returned. By submitting ID, customer unconditionally agrees that decisions of Big Lots are final on all matters of interpretation, fact and procedure in respect of discount and validity of ID. Void where prohibited. Valid only on in-stock goods. No cash value or cash back. Valid 5/21/2011.


----------

